# Alpine CDA-9887 Review



## mach_y

Picked up one yesterday from my local Alpine dealer, went home and installed it 

To give a background on the system:

Alpine CDA-9887 (replaced Eclipse CD8443, previously owned Pioneer P1R, McIntosh MX406)
Tweeters: Morel Supremos (kickpanel) 
Midrange: Morel 4" Hybrid Ovations (kickpanel)
Midbass: Morel 9" Elate's (front doors)
Sub: eD e12k 12" subwoofer (corner boot in trunk)
Amp 1: Soundstream Edge 4220 (4 x 110 @ 4 ohms) - 2 channels to tweeters / midrange on passive xovers, 2 channels to midbass
Amp 2: Soundstream Edge 4220 (2 x 440 @ 4 ohms mono) - 1 x 440 to subwoofer


Looks: The face is very nice. The display is easy to read in sunlight. The metal trim parts are the exact same reflective silver as the F1 status reflective silver (I really like this)

Features:

Crossover:
In 3-way setup, the crossovers can either be tied together or independent:
2.2ch (3WAY) System / L=R
Setting items:
LOW / MID-L / MID-H / HIGH

2.2ch (3WAY) System / L/R
Setting items:
LOW-L / LOW-R / MID-L-L / MID-L-R / MID-H-L /
MID-H-R / HIGH-L / HIGH-R

LOW / MID-L 20 Hz~200 Hz
MID-H 20 Hz~20 kHz
HIGH 20 Hz~20 kHz (if you tell it to set it to user setting, basically telling the unit you aren't dumb enough to send a 50hz bass note to your tweeter)

Adjustable slopes: FLAT, 6 dB/oct, 12 dB/oct, 18 dB/oct, 24 dB/oct.

Each setting has its own volume control (0 through -15db), so speaker level matching can be done. 

Parametric EQ:
20Hz, 25Hz, 31.5Hz, 40Hz, 50Hz, 63Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz, 125Hz, 160Hz, 200Hz, 250Hz, 315Hz, 400Hz, 500Hz, 630Hz, 800Hz, 1kHz, 1.25kHz, 1.6kHz, 2kHz, 2.5kHz, 3.15kHz, 4kHz, 5kHz, 6.3kHz, 8kHz, 10kHz, 12.5kHz, 16kHz, and 20kHz.

5 different adjustments can be made, at -5 to +5, with a Q of 1, 1.5, or 3. 

Here is a BIG problem though... the frequencies of adjacent bands cannot be adjusted within 4 steps of each other!! (straight from the manual and confirmed). So from the above points, if you pick 63hz as one of the adjustment points, the next one you can adjust is 160hz! (4 steps up from 63hz). To me this is a HUGE drawback...

Time Correction:
0-336.6CM correction on each channel (or 0-99ms), in 1 ms increments (3.4cm increments).

Media Expander: 
The level (1-3) or off, can be set differently for each source (CD, FM, AUX, etc)

Subwoofer System:
This basically bumps up the volume of the subwoofer at low volume levels so it can be heard, the amount is adjustable, and it can be turned off entirely.

Subwoofer Level:
Can be set from 0 through +15db very easily (press large button, spin the same button) at any time to change the subwoofer output in relation to the other outputs.

IC:
You can turn off the internal amplifiers if you are using all external amplifiers, so the unit will not get nearly as hot as if you just left the wires not connected.

Imprint / Audyssey: a kit is required to use this function (microphone, data cable, and software), which my local shop expects to arrive this Friday. For those who haven't read about the Audyssey sound correction algorhythms, this is something very different from past auto-eq's. This does everything... xovers, eq, time delay, etc. However, when this is turned on, you can no longer manually adjust the crossovers, MX settings, time correction, parametric (or graphic) EQ, or the user EQ). When I get to using this, I'll post a review.

The sound:
Coming from the Eclipse CD8443, I had thought I might lose a bit of "musicality". However, I was pleasantly suprised that the Alpine sounds as good as teh CD8443 (with EQ's turned off on both). The Eclipse has 2 5 band parametric EQ's (one for highs and one for mids, with no restriction on how far apart the adjustment points need to be), and with it my frequency response was +/- 2db from 20hz to 20khz. Since the Alpine has less adjustability on a manual basis (Imprint has 512 bands of EQ... can't wait to try that out!), I turned off both EQ's. I set the xover points and slopes to the same on both units.

I haven't done level matching on my amps on the Alpine yet, but there is no noticeable background noise with the engine on or off. Sounds came through clear and detailed.

FM station pull:
Better than the Eclipse by far... places the Eclipse would lose the station entirely the Alpine keeps on playing. I am VERY happy about this! 


Overall:
I like the layout / look of this Alpine quite a bit. I am very happy with the clarity of sound it produces. It's ease of use is great, much simpler than the Eclipse interface (even after years of using it). I am disappointed in the lack of adjustability of the parametric EQ, but hope the Imprint technology will more than make up for that. I prefer listening to my music with a flat frequency response, which is basically exactly what this unit is designed for. If you don't like a flat response, this is not the unit for you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

great review. and the peq does take some getting used to. i've been running a 9833 since 3-05 and couldn't be happier. you have pics of your new toy installed?


----------



## GlasSman

Well it seems Alpine IS addressing those of us that want an accurate and adjustable HI FI Audio system without the BOOM and the SIZZLE. Just gives us a motorized face and a dead head and that unit would be PERFECT. But I like a BLACK head unit. So maybe what they did back in 2002/ 2003 with the 7895. It was essentially a 7894 with a silver face and a dead head. But make the dead head BLACK as it will blend cosmetically with more vehicles and offer the SILVER as the powered unit.

Does the face have a cheap overall feel to it?


----------



## GlasSman

Yes give us pics.


----------



## Thumper26

i agree with the parametric eq issue. that really sucks when you're trying to focus on one problem area.

x2 on black instead of silver. I want stealth, not show.

also x2 on motorized face or fixed face with a front loading slot. i think the ability to turn the internal amp off is a good compromise. it gives noobs that don't know what to buy an upgrade path later when they realize what they want.


----------



## mach_y

I definitly need to take pics tonight... it is not silver, much more of a reflective dark gunmetal grey.

Also, it appears that the Imprint can have 2 EQ presets, done through the software. So possibly one is the baseline flat, and the second you can play around with yourself? 

Also, I really like the blackout function... it turns off EVERY light on the display, not just some of them!


----------



## skylar112

I can't wait to get this unit then. The inflexibility of the P-eq is nothing new, unfortunately  . I wish they could make it so that it is completely flexible, or at least a lot more flexible. By any chance did you try the ipod interface with it?


----------



## Thumper26

also, how's the flip face? feel cheap at all?


----------



## Vestax

If you guys recall, most of the old Base Engine Pro units were like that. If you adjust the Q wide enough to cover an octave or two, they probably figured you wouldn't need to adjust the next Q to be that close. Plus, if you adjust all 5 bands in just one area, you won't have enough adjustments on the other end of the FR spectrum.


----------



## ghart999

Was dying to try this one a few moths back but got tired of waiting for the release and picked up an old 7998. I am anxious to hear more feedback on this units SQ over time though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Vestax said:


> If you guys recall, most of the old Base Engine Pro units were like that. If you adjust the Q wide enough to cover an octave or two, they probably figured you wouldn't need to adjust the next Q to be that close. Plus, if you adjust all 5 bands in just one area, you won't have enough adjustments on the other end of the FR spectrum.


that was my thinking. i know cutting 800hz with a q of 3.0 was all it took to take care of that ginormous hump my cd18's have in that area. just bloat and bring it on down i sure as hell like the function of the alpine units a lot better than the eclipse cd5000 i had for a VERY short time. what a flustercluck!


----------



## Vestax

mach_y said:


> Features:
> 
> Crossover:
> In 3-way setup, the crossovers can either be tied together or independent:
> 2.2ch (3WAY) System / L=R
> Setting items:
> LOW / MID-L / MID-H / HIGH
> .


mach_y, I'm a little confused. I know you said you have midrange on passives but does this thing do a 3 way up front with a subwoofer?

If you can set items like this..

low - sub

mid-L - midbass

mid-H - midrange

High - tweeter

That would be the first......


----------



## chad

Vestax said:


> mach_y, I'm a little confused. I know you said you have midrange on passives but does this thing do a 3 way up front with a subwoofer?
> 
> If you can set items like this..
> 
> low - sub
> 
> mid-L - midbass
> 
> mid-H - midrange
> 
> High - tweeter
> 
> That would be the first......


No, No, you can set 

sub LP

Mid L is mid LP

Mid H is Mid HP

High is tweeter HP


----------



## mach_y

chad said:


> No, No, you can set
> 
> sub LP
> 
> Mid L is mid LP
> 
> Mid H is Mid HP
> 
> High is tweeter HP


That is correct. I have mine set like this:

sub LP - 63hz @ 24db
mid HP - 63hz @ 24db
mid LP - 250hz @ 24db
high HP - 250hz @ 24db


The sub has the... uh, sub connected to it  The mid has the elate 9" midbasses connected, and the high goes to a passive crossover (2200hz) for the 4" midrange and tweeter.

There are VERY few HU's that the built-in high pass crossover can go all the way down to 20hz... and in my setup is crucial.


----------



## chadillac3

That really kicks ass for those of us doing a 3 way but are willing to do a passive for the midrange/tweet.


----------



## skylar112

chadillac3 said:


> That really kicks ass for those of us doing a 3 way but are willing to do a passive for the midrange/tweet.



Yup uber flexibility where the 880PRS's undefeatable xo lacked.


----------



## dogstar

Sounds to me like the Bass Engine Pro... thats great that they put it back into a deck, because its excellent for a nice basic 2 way + sub, EQ issues aside.

Going to have to look at one of these decks, although Im pretty sure Ill stick with my w200/h701 plan.


----------



## ///MJay

That is a nice feature for the high to go down that low. My 9835 only goes down to 1khz. Other than that seems to be similar to the bass engine pro.


----------



## tyroneshoes

skylar112 said:


> Yup uber flexibility where the 880PRS's undefeatable xo lacked.


If you set the slopes to "pass" you can defeat the 880's crossover.

Also, pics


----------



## skylar112

tyroneshoes said:


> If you set the slopes to "pass" you can defeat the 880's crossover.
> 
> Also, pics



True you are right. What really meant more to say was the inflexible frequencies they have on the crossover. I wish the highpass on the tweeter could drop way lower than 1.2khz(I think) which doesn't make it easy to add a "fathom" 4 way from a 3 way crossover.


----------



## mach_y

Sorry these took so long... went out to take pictures, and got carried away listening


----------



## xencloud

awesome, I REALLY wish it was a black unit though. Can you post a pic of the amber lighting?


----------



## skylar112

mach_y said:


> Sorry these took so long... went out to take pictures, and got carried away listening


"That's hot!"

I can't wait to get mine. I've always loved the biolite its such a clean display. Did you find anything else on your listenings?

Also 2x on the amber display.


----------



## evangelos K

Very nice. I loved the biolite display on my 9855; by far one of the best displays out there.

I have only heard great things about "Audyssey." The Onkyo receivers use it, and from everything I have read, the generated settings are like 98% dead on, even the distance automatically calculated during the procedure.


----------



## GlasSman

That looks sweet. I WILL be getting one of those.


----------



## Thumper26

evangelos K said:


> Very nice. I loved the biolite display on my 9855; by far one of the best displays out there.
> 
> I have only heard great things about "Audyssey." The Onkyo receivers use it, and from everything I have read, the generated settings are like 98% dead on, even the distance automatically calculated during the procedure.


that's sweet. as long as it shows what the settings are, i'd let it set everything up, then copy everything down and do what i wanted with the eq. i'm pretty sure i don't like a ruler flat response in my car.


----------



## mach_y

Ok folks, for those who complained that there is no iPersonalize.... 

It stores your settings!!! Unplug it, pull it out of the car, whatever, your settings remain stored inside the unit


----------



## Thumper26

mach_y said:


> Ok folks, for those who complained that there is no iPersonalize....
> 
> It stores your settings!!! Unplug it, pull it out of the car, whatever, your settings remain stored inside the unit


alright, that's awesome.


...and about friggin time too!


----------



## Sportsterdanne

Read the manual, You can set it lower on the 9835.



///MJay said:


> That is a nice feature for the high to go down that low. My 9835 only goes down to 1khz. Other than that seems to be similar to the bass engine pro.


----------



## chad

mach_y said:


> Ok folks, for those who complained that there is no iPersonalize....
> 
> It stores your settings!!! Unplug it, pull it out of the car, whatever, your settings remain stored inside the unit


That was me.... so... titties and beer!


----------



## MIAaron

Thumper26 said:


> that's sweet. as long as it shows what the settings are, i'd let it set everything up, then copy everything down and do what i wanted with the eq. i'm pretty sure i don't like a ruler flat response in my car.


I highly doubt it. From what I've read the audessey eq is far more complicated than any GEQ or PEQ. So don't expect it to just cut 3kz 1.5db with a q of .5.


----------



## cthip

nm


----------



## xencloud

yea, I think once you do the imprint setting, it's SET. But then how do you adjust EQ after that to suit your tastes in different music? or can you?


----------



## mach_y

xencloud said:


> yea, I think once you do the imprint setting, it's SET. But then how do you adjust EQ after that to suit your tastes in different music? or can you?


There are 2 different settings with Imprint. I *THINK* that one of them is the automatic setting, the second is the automatic setting + changes you make.

You cannot make adjustments from the HU to the settings done with Imprint, but I believe you can make adjustments to the Imprint settings from the Imprint software


----------



## xencloud

there must be some controller that come with it, or maybe the imprint device can be controlled from the H/U? I'm just speculating really.....I can't wait for this thing...


----------



## drocpsu

this is a nice looking HU. I'm glad they brought back the bass engine pro festures. Very tempting to switch back over to Alpine for it!


----------



## evangelos K

Thumper26 said:


> that's sweet. as long as it shows what the settings are, i'd let it set everything up, then copy everything down and do what i wanted with the eq. i'm pretty sure i don't like a ruler flat response in my car.


I know on the Onkyo receivers, after the software has done its job, you can see the settings values it calculated and have full acces/permission to fine tune them.


----------



## mach_y

xencloud said:


> there must be some controller that come with it, or maybe the imprint device can be controlled from the H/U? I'm just speculating really.....I can't wait for this thing...


The Imprint settings cannot be controlled by the HU, the only thing you can do with Imprint on the HU is turn it on or off, and choose between two settings, "Imprint 1" or "Imprint 2" While Imprint is turned on, none of the xover, time delay, eq, or MX setting screens are accessible.

It does not come with a controller for Imprint. To use imprint, the KTX-100EQ kit is required, which includes software, a data cable to hook up a computer to the CDA-9887, and a microphone.


----------



## alphakenny1

thats pretty sweet that the hu can go down that low on the HP. great for people who are doing the passive midrange/tweet and active midbass.


----------



## ///MJay

Sportsterdanne said:


> Read the manual, You can set it lower on the 9835.


You can set it lower on 2 way not 3 way. When using 2 way you lose the bp feature on the mid. I have the manual in front of me right now.


----------



## Sportsterdanne

Go to the "Setup" menu choose "Tw Setup" change setting from "Maker's" (the default setting) to "User's" That will make the Flat setting possible in 3-way mode. (page 29 in the online manual).

On my Alpine CDA9835 I had my tweeter output Highpassed from 160hz to a Trius and a tweeter, my mids where bandpassed from 60-160hz, sub up to 60hz.




///MJay said:


> You can set it lower on 2 way not 3 way. When using 2 way you lose the bp feature on the mid. I have the manual in front of me right now.


----------



## ///MJay

Sportsterdanne said:


> Go to the "Setup" menu choose "Tw Setup" change setting from "Maker's" (the default setting) to "User's" That will make the Flat setting possible in 3-way mode. (page 29 in the online manual).
> 
> On my Alpine CDA9835 I had my tweeter output Highpassed from 160hz to a Trius and a tweeter, my mids where bandpassed from 60-160hz, sub up to 60hz.


I see where it is now. It says you can set the high to flat, with out and trying it, can you also adjust lower than 1khz and use a slope too? I don't want to set it to flat. just would be nice for a 3 way front + sub to be able to go a little lower on the mid range and use the amp crossover for the tweet.


----------



## Sportsterdanne

Yes you can adjust it lower (with different slopes) you dont have to have it flat, i had mine from 160hz HP on the Tweeter output.



///MJay said:


> I see where it is now. It says you can set the high to flat, with out and trying it, can you also adjust lower than 1khz and use a slope too? I don't want to set it to flat. just would be nice for a 3 way front + sub to be able to go a little lower on the mid range and use the amp crossover for the tweet.


----------



## ///MJay

Sportsterdanne said:


> Yes you can adjust it lower (with different slopes) you dont have to have it flat, i had mine from 160hz HP on the Tweeter output.


Thanks for the heads up that will help me a great deal when I get my stuff in my car. I have not used those features on my 9835 for close to a year now and it is killing me!


----------



## Babs

KTX-100EQ = $200 at Sonic. !!!
So full functionality of the 9887 is essentially up there with the price of a CD7100.
However, sounds like the head unit is a pleaser.


----------



## low

Babs said:


> KTX-100EQ = $200 at Sonic. !!!
> So full functionality of the 9887 is essentially up there with the price of a CD7100.
> However, sounds like the head unit is a pleaser.


what is this thing?


----------



## alphakenny1

low said:


> what is this thing?


its software where it'll automatically tune the car for you for xover pts, eq, level match and t/a. read more here, http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=CDA-9887.


----------



## Babs

It's the additional "tool" for the auto-calibration (Imprint / Audassey / MultEQ) function in the CDA-9887.. Basically, a microphone of some kind, cable etc and software which I think connects the head unit to a PC to run the auto-calibration. This is supposedly the real tuning power of the 9887, above and beyond that it has the active crossover capability and other SQ features that can be manually tweaked. Similar auto-calibration technology to the higher-end Denon Home Theater receivers.. Supposedly pretty darn good for room acoustics compensation.

The same tuning capability is also in the PXE-H650 but is included with the unit.. So in an OEM setup, the processor has it all for $399, plus two extra channels, but you're dealing with an extra A/D/A conversion as it's using analog/speaker-level inputs from an OEM head unit. Advantage 9887 in that regard.


----------



## xencloud

anyone have pics of the amber illumination yet?


----------



## skylar112

xencloud said:


> anyone have pics of the amber illumination yet?



thats with amber and red
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=188998&postcount=2


----------



## low

you can flip phase for each driver on the 9887?


----------



## skylar112

low said:


> you can flip phase for each driver on the 9887?


I don't think so boss.


----------



## xencloud

Really? I can't even see a difference between the two colors....sure that's not ALL red?  




skylar112 said:


> thats with amber and red
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=188998&postcount=2


----------



## skylar112

xencloud said:


> Really? I can't even see a difference between the two colors....sure that's not ALL red?


I went out to check sorry it was on all red. But you don't get an option for all amber. Which sucks.


----------



## xencloud

so how did the amber/red look?


----------



## skylar112

xencloud said:


> so how did the amber/red look?


Kind of cheesy, I'm going to see if I can post a pic later tonight.


----------



## xencloud

doh!


----------



## chad

Another feature ditched from the 9855, the choice of a bazillion colors.

Color mixing FTMFW! There's NOT a setting that won't match your dash!


----------



## SynRG

low said:


> what is this thing?


Do you know if the KTX-100EQ is MAC compatible?

Is this accessory available now?

One of my dealers acts like he hasn't heard of this. The other says its only available to dealers, and wants to either charge an hourly rate to EQ the car, or will include it if they do the install. Yeah right. 

I may just get the CDA-9887 and use it with the MS-8 when it comes out and is all inclusive.


----------



## ddsBMW

The IMPRINT function might be nice if it works correctly. As far as everything else, it is the same as an old 9833. I really don't understand why alpine gimps their eq's by not allowing you to adjust bands within 2 steps of eachother. This is one reason I cannot stand using their HU eq's or the h701.


----------



## Vampire

Crutchfield sales said they will be available for sale by them to anyone. At this time Alpine has not released it or given them any shipping confirmation times. Unfortunately, they will be charging the retail price of $249.99

I'm not sure about this, I always wanted to go with the mic/preamp/software route and be able to tune different cars but the bazillion points of EQ have me intrigued.



SynRG said:


> Do you know if the KTX-100EQ is MAC compatible?
> 
> Is this accessory available now?
> 
> One of my dealers acts like he hasn't heard of this. The other says its only available to dealers, and wants to either charge an hourly rate to EQ the car, or will include it if they do the install. Yeah right.
> 
> I may just get the CDA-9887 and use it with the MS-8 when it comes out and is all inclusive.


----------



## gregbed

I am guessing that IMPRINT generates a file that you burn onto a CD and upload to the HU. If so couldn't Alpine just provide IMPRINT files based on the make & model (maybe a couple of user height options) so you didn't have to fork out the $250?


----------



## xencloud

why would they do that?  

I'm wondering if a shop with the equipment can do it for cheaper since you only need one of these to tune unlimited 9887's....





gregbed said:


> I am guessing that IMPRINT generates a file that you burn onto a CD and upload to the HU. If so couldn't Alpine just provide IMPRINT files based on the make & model (maybe a couple of user height options) so you didn't have to fork out the $250?


----------



## Babs

SynRG said:


> Do you know if the KTX-100EQ is MAC compatible?
> 
> Is this accessory available now?
> 
> One of my dealers acts like he hasn't heard of this. The other says its only available to dealers, and wants to either charge an hourly rate to EQ the car, or will include it if they do the install. Yeah right.
> 
> I may just get the CDA-9887 and use it with the MS-8 when it comes out and is all inclusive.


Why run a decent head unit with it's own processing into another processor, adding extra digi/analog conversion? Just for auto-tuning???  Makes no sense. 

If was auto-tuning I wanted, 'd just run the MS-8 or H650 by itself and call it a day.  Don't hold your breath waiting on the MS-8.. I doubt they'll get it to market in 07 at all.. Their engineers are still debugging.

On the Mac question.. I'd just borrow a pc to run it, as they're so plentiful. 

Oh, and I'd never set foot into that dealer's shop again... Let him sell that line to the unedumacated.


----------



## Babs

xencloud said:


> why would they do that?
> 
> I'm wondering if a shop with the equipment can do it for cheaper since you only need one of these to tune unlimited 9887's....


.. making that pxe-h650 more and more appealing.


----------



## SynRG

Babs said:


> Why run a decent head unit with it's own processing into another processor, adding extra digi/analog conversion? Just for auto-tuning???  Makes no sense.
> 
> If was auto-tuning I wanted, 'd just run the MS-8 or H650 by itself and call it a day.  Don't hold your breath waiting on the MS-8.. I doubt they'll get it to market in 07 at all.. Their engineers are still debugging.
> 
> On the Mac question.. I'd just borrow a pc to run it, as they're so plentiful.
> 
> Oh, and I'd never set foot into that dealer's shop again... Let him sell that line to the unedumacated.


I have an Eclipse 8043 that's giving up on me. I considered several sq receivers, but I've been waiting for the CDA-9887 to be introduced, because of the Burr-Brown DA's and the Audyssey eq capability. My other alternative is to put the Bose unit back in and try the PXE-H650 or the MS-8 - whenever either actually comes out. 

My thinking is that the CDA-9887 would be a more pure source unit for the MS-8 than the Bose (even with the additional conversion), and would allow me to use either the on-board Imprint technology, or the MS-8 technology, whichever is best. And if the MS-8 doesnt turn out to be best in that application, I can use it in my other car. 

I don't have a lot of faith that the Bose unit will sound that good since its from a '98 model car, and I would hope that the technology of the newer generation aftermarket receivers/chipsets would be better. I find it interesting that the Imprint accessory for the 9887 has been delayed, as has the PXE-H650, and I wonder if Alpine is having some trouble finalizing it. I am not getting the feeling that the MS-8 introduction is imminent, and you may well be right about the '07 possibility. I may just have to get the CDA-9887, tweak it with my DEQ2496, and let the dust settle on the H650/MS8 front. But then I'm getting tired of being patient 

So does anyone know when the KTX-100EQ will be available? Will it be available to anyone?


----------



## Babs

Sounds well thought out. I'm considering something like the MS-8 by itself, as it's a one-box solution, even with some amp power if a person can tolerate 20watts per. Though 8 channels of 20w each might be cool.. if they're all time aligned, crossed right and good relatively efficient drivers.. though I'll bet at least one of those is dedicated sub that would have to have more power, but that's a completely different topic.. sorry.

oh.. also.. for concern of clean input.. the ms-8 can accept an aux (analog) input direct from say a decent iPod running lossless tunes.. might not be bad.. bypass a head unit altogether for that, run a redwine audio iMod and you've got pretty darn good SQ I bet.


----------



## SynRG

*Lossless files*

Does anyone know if the CDA-9887 will play Apple lossless files via the IPOD interface?


----------



## skylar112

*Re: Lossless files*



SynRG said:


> Does anyone know if the CDA-9887 will play Apple lossless files via the IPOD interface?


Yes it does.


----------



## M3_L1K3

I believe you need the MultiEQ on to set the Bass and Treble but MultiEQ needs the KTX-100 unit, is this true? I have the 9887 and do not see the Bass or Treble control when I press the "rotary dial"


----------



## Babs

Which DAC is processing the files to analog from an iPod.. The iPod itself or the 9887?

... I'm guessing the iPod is sending digital which the 9887 converts.. but that's a guess.


----------



## M3_L1K3

So can anyone adjust the Bass / Treble with their 9887? Cuz I cant, it doesnt come up


----------



## fastfreddy7

From what I ve found on mine so far is that you can only adjust it through the EQ.


----------



## M3_L1K3

fastfreddy7 said:


> From what I ve found on mine so far is that you can only adjust it through the EQ.


How do you adjust it through the EQ , i'm a bit clueless


----------



## Thumper26

M3_L1K3 said:


> How do you adjust it through the EQ , i'm a bit clueless


RTFM 

hit the A. Proc button, and your equalizer is in there.


----------



## M3_L1K3

Thanks, I can get to the EQ. What i mean is how do I actually set up the EQ, any DYI or source that explains what the different bands, frequencies, channels, etc settings are and how to get bass out of them? thanks!



Thumper26 said:


> RTFM
> 
> hit the A. Proc button, and your equalizer is in there.


----------



## fastfreddy7

Bass are going to be your first and second bands mostly, doesnt matter wheter you are using the pqe or the gqe. Also, if you have a sub and amp ran through the h/u you can adjust the sub level by just pressing the rotary knob and then adjusting the subwoofer level, which will bring the bass up as much as you want. The manual is your friend!

Side note, I ve never used an alpine deck before, as far as the t/a goes, do you enter in the distance each speaker is from you, or the distance each speaker is from the farthest?


----------



## Babs

After the last deck.. Excelon XXV-01D (with minimal TA), I'm a firm believer in it now.. What a difference in dialing in the imaging. Can't wait to get the active setup for the two-way seas and sub setup. Probably for a different thread but I imagine for tuning, once you get the xovers dialed in, the TA should be next before any eq tuning as the response will probably change a good bit when the drivers are time aligned.. That's a theory though from an admitted newb.


----------



## Thumper26

M3_L1K3 said:


> Thanks, I can get to the EQ. What i mean is how do I actually set up the EQ, any DYI or source that explains what the different bands, frequencies, channels, etc settings are and how to get bass out of them? thanks!


with what freddy said, sound frequencies are measured in Hz. the lower the number, the deeper the sound. the higher the number, the higher the sound.

i'm assuming it's graphic by default, which means it has a set frequency it changes. toy around with them and listen to what parts of a song are affected.

parametric eq's can be more effective, but you need to read up on how to use those. you can change between graphic and parametric in the settings.

this deck is pretty different from the 9855, and i actually had to RTFM with it.


----------



## zilbenz

Could somebody please tell me why when I push the big button on the 9887, I get SW control, then balance, fader but NO bass or trebble controls? It seems that the unit skip these audio controls for some reasons. Is it because of some other overriding settings? Thank you in advance.


----------



## fastfreddy7

Bass and treble controls are only available if you are using the MultiEQ feature with Imprint.


----------



## Thumper26

the eq settings are in the a. proc menu.


----------



## zilbenz

Thank you for the replies. I went to bed last night reading the manual and doh, I saw the same footnote. Thanks any way.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Can anyone post any comments on the unit that has actually use the Imprint kit since it is now avail.?


----------



## wdemetrius1

Anyone  ??? Just trying to see if it is worth buying the Imprint kit.


----------



## Babs

The KTX-100EQ isn't available still is it?


----------



## wdemetrius1

I was told that it was. It listed now on Alpine website. 

Here is the link: http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KTX-100EQ


----------



## Sleepy122CID

It says it is available in September, while I've noticed on Alpine's site if it is actually available it will say "Now Available." Further, the only place I've seen it listed is with sonicelectronix.com, but they still show it on backorder. I don't think it is available quite yet.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Ok. I overlooked that on their page. My dealer told me that they were in their warehouse. I guess that explains why no one posted.


----------



## Arc

I called Sound Advice to order one, they said that it would be in stock in two weeks. They also said the price was $399....


----------



## Sleepy122CID

The KTX-100EQ is supposed to only retail for $250. The PXE-H650, on the other hand, retails for $450, but that includes the MultEQ and the system to integrate into the factory stereo... Is that the one they quoted at $399?


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

Just installed mine today. Looks gorgeous and the SQ is AMAZING!

Even on stock speakers/tweeters plus subs the sound is crystal clear.

I can't wait to install some rainbows or seas in there to freally utilize the units power.


----------



## Arc

On the phone they said 399. When I went in today they said 249. They also said its not in stock or at the warehouse and he had no idea when they would be in.


----------



## Sleepy122CID

zachplaysguitar5 said:


> Just installed mine today. Looks gorgeous and the SQ is AMAZING!
> 
> Even on stock speakers/tweeters plus subs the sound is crystal clear.
> 
> I can't wait to install some rainbows or seas in there to freally utilize the units power.


Did you notice if you had two switches on the bottom of the unit? There is a switch for the Ai-net setting, and there is a hole to the left of that for the crossover setting. Did yours have a switch that looks the same as the ai-net switch? Mine is just a hole. I'd really hate to have to try and send this back for an exchange after I already spliced the harness and everything bleh...


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

Mine did have two switches, one for the xo and one for the ai-net.

The switch inside barely protrudes into the openening, its just a tiny little black point.


----------



## pyfocal

I set mine up recently.The little black toggle is down in the hole that looks empty but it is there.You may have to look in the hole with a flash light.It seemed awfully small but it felt nice and positive when I switched it.I am still learning the menus and I haven't had a deck with this much functionality before but after a very minimum amount of tuning I am really impressed with the quality of this deck and the SQ seems to be on par with the best head units I have listened to.I like it much better already than the Eclipse CD4000 it replaced.By the way I like the display very much and the Ipod control is much better than the Eclipse IMO.


----------



## skylar112

I hate to say it but as far as Ipod controls Alpine has cornered that market. I love the unit. And the biolite display is dead sexy.


----------



## Sleepy122CID

zachplaysguitar5 said:


> Mine did have two switches, one for the xo and one for the ai-net.
> 
> The switch inside barely protrudes into the openening, its just a tiny little black point.


whew thanks for the reply. I was freaking out a little bit. I assumed it was a big white switch like the ai one. I guess I didn't catch the little switch down in there because I was installing it at night in a dimly lit garage =P


----------



## Babs

If it's been covered 50 gazillion times, just slap me and point me there, but did we ever confirm if this thing takes iPod signals digitally or is the D/A happening in the iPod?


----------



## Thumper26

i don't think the input cable is digital.


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

It is digital. How else would the HU be able to process iniformtion like
playlist titles album titles etc.

Plus I've had an HU where the input was analog and the difference is obvious. Anything connected to the bottom of the iPod is digital and the headphone jack is analog.


----------



## thatvan

zachplaysguitar5 said:


> It is digital. How else would the HU be able to process iniformtion like
> playlist titles album titles etc.
> 
> Plus I've had an HU where the input was analog and the difference is obvious. Anything connected to the bottom of the iPod is digital and the headphone jack is analog.


Not really correct. 
The bottom dock connector of the Ipod has three types of communication inputs/outputs. 
Serial: port for control of the Ipod from a remote/computer/car audio. Almost all audio units control the Ipod via the serial port. There is a serial port at the headphone connection as well.
USB: This is used to connect to the Ipod via computer. 
The new Ipod only Alpine uses this to connect. This is the only way to get a digital file out of the Ipod. AFAIK the Alpine unit is the only HU to impliment this format.
You can connect an Ipod to any HU that has USB but you loose the Ipod control and can only navigate like any mass storage.
Firewire: To connect to a computer.

There is also a line level out on the dock. This comes from the same DAC (Wolfson) that the headphones come from. The difference is the headphone out utilizes a volume control and has a hi-pass filter. 
When being controlled via the serial port all sound comes from the line out. 

I believe the 9887 uses the line out.


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

I seem to recall hearing on Alpine's website that it was digital but you are probably right. Either way, it sounds MUCH better then an aux in with a 3.5mm cable, and blows away fm transmitters. Plus the SQ of the HU is already better so the iPod still sounds amazing.


----------



## Thumper26

I use EAC to rip my cds, and LAME to convert to mp3. I've done some head to head tests and the ipod sounds almost identical to cd. I'm running the 9887 active with AA poly mids, and DLS IR1 tweets.


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

To be honest, I haven't even listened to a cd on the 9887 yet. Frankly, I haven't felt the need to, with the iPod sounding so good.


----------



## skylar112

Thumper26 said:


> I use EAC to rip my cds, and LAME to convert to mp3. I've done some head to head tests and the ipod sounds almost identical to cd. I'm running the 9887 active with AA poly mids, and DLS IR1 tweets.


I would have to say that the cds that I own versus the same exact cd on lossless format on my ipod sound very very close. However what bothers me is the volume is lower on the ipod. But it can be adjusted.


----------



## Babs

How exactly are you connected to the 9887? With the KCE-422i cable?










Ooooh.. looks like Crutchfield changed their layout.. looks nice.

So I assume this cable is the proper and preferred method of connecting iPod?
Per Crutchfield, that connection IS infact analog.. which might explain the signal level difference.


----------



## skylar112

Babs said:


> How exactly are you connected to the 9887? With the KCE-422i cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh.. looks like Crutchfield changed their layout.. looks nice.
> 
> So I assume this cable is the proper and preferred method of connecting iPod?
> Per Crutchfield, that connection IS infact analog.. which might explain the signal level difference.


Thats what I'm using as the connection between the ipod and the 9887.


----------



## Thumper26

skylar112 said:


> Thats what I'm using as the connection between the ipod and the 9887.


x2.


----------



## Babs

So I "chatted" with crutchfield and the guy there did confirm it's analog.. no biggie.. if it sounds righteous, so be it.


----------



## skylar112

Babs said:


> So I "chatted" with crutchfield and the guy there did confirm it's analog.. no biggie.. if it sounds righteous, so be it.



I'm not surprised that its analog. I think only the x-001 is the only unit out there that has a digital connection. I could be wrong, it might not even have a digital connection since I don't really know about that unit, but I do know that it has a better connection than this one to the ipod.


----------



## Babs

X001 into an H701... hmmmm I wonder. I'll have to search.


----------



## mfenske

Any chance I can get someone to post a night-time pic of the red/orange display setting?


----------



## Thumper26

Babs said:


> X001 into an H701... hmmmm I wonder. I'll have to search.


shyt if it had digital out, i'd use it in a heartbeat.

i'd have a cd changer in the glovebox for competitions.


----------



## MuTT

mfenske said:


> Any chance I can get someone to post a night-time pic of the red/orange display setting?













































the RED is actually a nice red (not pinkish), pix aren't the best sorry


----------



## Thumper26

i wish they had all green buttons, or all green with blue main buttons.

pretty much the opposite of the blue and green color scheme.


----------



## MuTT

Agreed, i was hoping for the all green thing, but no go.....so far the colour schemes are my only complaint.


----------



## Thumper26

yup.

all the lights in my 96 civic are green. my 7996 matched great. i feel green has been alpine's legacy color until they started moving towards blue on some of their newer stuff.


----------



## mfenske

Thanks Mutt! The plot thickens. Anyone interested in buying an 8454?


----------



## oneiztoomany

I'm not a audio pro like most of you guys but I just recently had one of these installed and I am definately pleased with it so far. It took a little bit to get used to the controls but i am quickly getting the hang of it and happy i went with this unit.

Here's my setup.

Alpine CDA-9887 Headunit
Alpine Type X front components 
Alpine TYpe S rear speakers
Alpine PDX 4.100 amp for front/rear speakers - mounted under driver seat
Alpine PDX 1.1000 for subwoofer - mounted under passenger seat.
Single 12 inch Alpine Type X subwoofer - sealed box


----------



## Thumper26

oneiztoomany said:


> I'm not a audio pro like most of you guys but I just recently had one of these installed and I am definately pleased with it so far. It took a little bit to get used to the controls but i am quickly getting the hang of it and happy i went with this unit.
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> Alpine CDA-9887 Headunit
> Alpine Type X front components
> Alpine TYpe S rear speakers
> Alpine PDX 4.100 amp for front/rear speakers - mounted under driver seat
> Alpine PDX 1.1000 for subwoofer - mounted under passenger seat.
> Single 12 inch Alpine Type X subwoofer - sealed box


one of the advantages of the 9887 is you can run an active setup from the deck.

ditch your rear speakers, and dedicate the 4.100 to just the type x component speakers. you'll need a set of 4 channel rca's and a set of 2 channel rca's for the sub. let us know which you like better.


----------



## oneiztoomany

Thumper26 said:


> one of the advantages of the 9887 is you can run an active setup from the deck.
> 
> ditch your rear speakers, and dedicate the 4.100 to just the type x component speakers. you'll need a set of 4 channel rca's and a set of 2 channel rca's for the sub. let us know which you like better.


i take it that Active is the way to go?


----------



## Thumper26

yeah. you have more flexibility on your speakers, just be sure to read up on crossovers first, and you also get more power to your speakers. not only are they getting their own amp channel, but you don't have that big passive crossover sucking up power as well.

read through the manual on setting crossovers and start by setting the tweeters and mids around 3kHz, with a 24db slope. you can cross the mids lower, and just play with it until you like how it sounds.

you might be able to cross the tweeter lower, but i've never personally used it, so i don't want to steer you wrong on that part.


----------



## oneiztoomany

Thumper26 said:


> yeah. you have more flexibility on your speakers, just be sure to read up on crossovers first, and you also get more power to your speakers. not only are they getting their own amp channel, but you don't have that big passive crossover sucking up power as well.
> 
> read through the manual on setting crossovers and start by setting the tweeters and mids around 3kHz, with a 24db slope. you can cross the mids lower, and just play with it until you like how it sounds.
> 
> you might be able to cross the tweeter lower, but i've never personally used it, so i don't want to steer you wrong on that part.


thanks for the tips man. i dont think i'm ready to start messing with my system just yet because I am still totally pleased with the current setup. it's hard for me to imagine it sounding even better than it does right now. Alpine definately makes some bad ass products.


----------



## Thumper26

no problem.

and believe me, it'll sound better


----------



## Gill

Guys,
What's the major difference in 9887 n 7998.Most of the featuers are quite common...
Should i buy a new 9887 or used 7998!!
Or the new 9887 live up to the legacy of 7998 leaving part the multi eq(No control on bass n treble)
Plz don't consider ipod connectivity as i won't be using one


----------



## dawgdan

The 9887 iPod control is second to none.


----------



## skylar112

dawgdan said:


> The 9887 iPod control is second to none.


Yes I second that!!


----------



## fastfreddy7

Gill said:


> Guys,
> What's the major difference in 9887 n 7998.Most of the featuers are quite common...
> Should i buy a new 9887 or used 7998!!
> Or the new 9887 live up to the legacy of 7998 leaving part the multi eq(No control on bass n treble)
> Plz don't consider ipod connectivity as i won't be using one


Most of the features are the same, and no, there is no independent control over bass and treble, you can only do it through the EQ. I would say the best reason to go with the 9887 is that it will be brand new, and you will have a warranty. Side note, even though you don't need the ipod functionality, I also agree that its ipod interface is awesome, the only thing I wish is that you could search via letter, instead of percentages.


----------



## Gill

Any other difference rather then ipod connectivity.
Regarding the control on bass n treble,i am aware that one needs imprint kit for that.more inputs.....


----------



## gbraen

skylar112 said:


> Thats what I'm using as the connection between the ipod and the 9887.


I have the IDA-X001 and use the USB connection. I can search the menus twice as fast as with the KCE-422i and can get some other function too with the USB. 

No digital out on the IDA, i use it with the RUX/PXA701 combination but have to use the AI-Net-cable for the data transfer.

Head to head against the 9855 i can't really hear any difference in the sound, at least when in Apple Lossless-format.

I really love the combination but will add a changer CHA-S624 with digital out for cd's.

Jerry.


----------



## oneiztoomany

I have a CDA-9887...

When I listen to a couple of different songs it seems like there is too much of a certain sound frequency. 

How do I go about correcting this without making things worse?


----------



## Babs

Certain recordings may have some peaks or troughs going on at trouble frequency areas in your car.. Without knowing how you tuned it, by ear or by RTA or other device, I'd say make sure you're getting as close to flat response as possible first, then if you know that's done, you can blame it on the recording itself.


----------



## oneiztoomany

Babs said:


> Certain recordings may have some peaks or troughs going on at trouble frequency areas in your car.. Without knowing how you tuned it, by ear or by RTA or other device, I'd say make sure you're getting as close to flat response as possible first, then if you know that's done, you can blame it on the recording itself.


thanks for repling babs..

yeah i didn't install OR tune my system so I can't provide much more details. I guess i will just be patient and bring my car in on saturday to the shop that did the work and have them listen to what I am hearing. Hopefully they can figure it out.

sorry for the thread hijack everyone...


----------



## dawgdan

Since this appears to be the most content-laden thread on the 9887, I just wanted to add a quick note.

I was messing with the time alignment settings, and I could NOT for the life of me get it to image properly in the center. Mind you, this is the only aftermarket piece in my truck at the moment. Stock mids in the lower door and stock tweets in the upper part of the door. I was measuring from the middle between the mid and the tweet to try to get an average measurement.

So I measure the left side at 40.5 inches from my head and the right side at 59.5". So I punch those numbers into the 9887 - LF at 40.5 and RF at 59.5, those exact figures. And everything's coming out of the left side, just an image all messed up. I had been running it like this for a few weeks, until a lightbulb went off in my head.

The 9887's time alignment adds in the amount of spatial delay that you need to ADD. So instead of the unit auto-figuring the difference, I needed to delay my left front side by 19 inches and put in 0 inches for the right side. It's reverse thinking, to me anyway..

But it's SO MUCH better. Even with stock speakers. It rainbows a good bit, but there's definitely a huge improvement on a center image.  

Yes, I'm a moron. I just wanted to add this for n00bs who have never used TA before, like me.


----------



## Babs

I bet that did do some interesting things.. Good to know.

"Rainbows a bit" ??? What's that mean? Getting a center-heavy image or narrow sound-stage or something like that?


----------



## dawgdan

The stage is not level across the dash. It falls off on the edges. That's probably because I don't currently have it set up to time align each individual driver.. the tweeter (being closer to me) is being delayed too much and the midrange, being farther, is not being delayed enough. But it works for me until the rest of my stuff comes in.


----------



## oneiztoomany

my time correction has been working very well so far. this is my first HU to have this feature and I love it.


----------



## dawgdan

Oh don't get me wrong it works great... my point was beware of user error.


----------



## Monologuist

dawgdan said:


> Since this appears to be the most content-laden thread on the 9887, I just wanted to add a quick note.
> 
> I was messing with the time alignment settings, and I could NOT for the life of me get it to image properly in the center. Mind you, this is the only aftermarket piece in my truck at the moment. Stock mids in the lower door and stock tweets in the upper part of the door. I was measuring from the middle between the mid and the tweet to try to get an average measurement.
> 
> So I measure the left side at 40.5 inches from my head and the right side at 59.5". So I punch those numbers into the 9887 - LF at 40.5 and RF at 59.5, those exact figures. And everything's coming out of the left side, just an image all messed up. I had been running it like this for a few weeks, until a lightbulb went off in my head.
> 
> The 9887's time alignment adds in the amount of spatial delay that you need to ADD. So instead of the unit auto-figuring the difference, I needed to delay my left front side by 19 inches and put in 0 inches for the right side. It's reverse thinking, to me anyway..
> 
> But it's SO MUCH better. Even with stock speakers. It rainbows a good bit, but there's definitely a huge improvement on a center image.
> 
> Yes, I'm a moron. I just wanted to add this for n00bs who have never used TA before, like me.


Wait...are you sure about this? It is awfully confusing in the manual...they include a conversion chart that seems to be unnecessary...just further confusion. Anyway, can anyone confirm this; that for driver's side time alignment on the 9887, you input "0" for the distance of the closest speaker, and input the DIFFERENCE in distance between the closest speaker and all the rest of the speakers?

on another note, am I to assume that the KTX-100EQ Imprint processor (was supposd to come out in September) will render the onboard T.A. on the 9887 useless (the KTX will do all that for you automatically?)?


----------



## MuTT

the numbers are the amount of "delay" you put on a particular speaker, so the furthest one would be a zero, and the closest one would have the higher number be it inches or CM's....


----------



## dawgdan

MuTT said:


> the numbers are the amount of "delay" you put on a particular speaker, so the furthest one would be a zero, and the closest one would have the higher number be it inches or CM's....


This is correct.

My left speaker is 40.5" away from my left ear.

Right speaker is 59.5" away from my right ear.

The difference is 19".. so I must add 19" of delay to the left front speaker.

14.2" seems to image better, more on center. But regardless, it's too misleading in the manual to really be of any use.


----------



## pontiacbird

anybody using 9887 into an H701?? i'm considering this as a stealthier alternative to the w200/205 combo....does the crummy noise floor i've read common to the H701 plague the AI-net connection??


----------



## eddieman201

If i buy the Alpine 9887 off of Ebay will I get the 2 year warranty that it comes with?


----------



## Thumper26

eddieman201 said:


> If i buy the Alpine 9887 off of Ebay will I get the 2 year warranty that it comes with?


probably not.

that's the tradeoff with buying off ebay.


----------



## Monologuist

dawgdan said:


> This is correct.
> 
> My left speaker is 40.5" away from my left ear.
> 
> Right speaker is 59.5" away from my right ear.
> 
> The difference is 19".. so I must add 19" of delay to the left front speaker.
> 
> 14.2" seems to image better, more on center. But regardless, it's too misleading in the manual to really be of any use.


Ok...I had mine dialed in totally wrong!...I just simply entered the ditance fom my head to each speaker. Funny thing is actually didn't sound too bad!

Also, it is confusing as to which channel refers to which speaker if you have, say 2-way components up front in a 3-way active setup. There are settings for "LR", "RR", "LF", "RF"....I think in the manual, it suggests that in such a setup, the "LR" and "RR" are the "high" speakers, presumably tweeters. The "LF" and "RF" are the "mid" speakers, presumably woofers. First of all , this is counterintuitive. If anything I would have assumed the LF and RF speakers were the tweeters and the LR RR were the woofers. Furthermore, when I actually adjust the T.C. on each channel, the LF and RF are the channels where you can hear the most obvious change in phasing, which is what I would associate with tweeter T.C., no woofer T.C. Hope that makes sense.

Anyone know which is which in reality? The manual really sucks for this piece....just a word of warning. In the T.C. section they go into great detail about how to calculate the number of mS. of time delay each speaker gets give a measured distance. THey give a whole conversion chart even. However I don't see why this is necessary as the unit only allows input of distances, presumably to spare you the trouble of having to calculate the time differences yourself. I found this to be very confusing at first, as I was searching high and low for a way to enter time differences to no avail.


----------



## MuTT

your 3 rca outputs are front/rear/sub.....whatever amp you plugged into the "front" set should be powering the speaker that are affected by adjusting the LF/RF...or am i reading the question wrong?


----------



## Jeff in CO

Just found this on Crutchfield in regards to the KTX-100EQ:

Price: $250 and in stock

Use it once and send it back
Making sound adjustments with the IMPRINT is a one-time process, so there's no need for you to keep the KTX-100EQ kit after you've used it. Normally, this kit is sold only to dealers, but Crutchfield wants to make this special offer to all you car audio "do-it-yourselfers" out there: 

Use the sound tuning kit and then return in to us within 30 days. We'll refund the purchase price, minus a $50 re-stocking fee — that's less than you'd pay a dealer to adjust the sound for you. On the other hand, if you decide not to use the kit, return it to us with the software unopened and we'll refund the full purchase price. 

What if you get a new car?
Just give us a call if you move your Alpine stereo to a new car. You've already paid to use the KTX-100EQ kit once, so we'll send it to you again free of charge so you can make adjustments for your new vehicle. As before, just return it within 30 days. 



This may make the cost more reasonable.


----------



## fastfreddy7

wow, thats pretty awesome of them, i cant wait to read some reviews!


----------



## oneiztoomany

has anyone had issues with their 9887 switching source on its own? seems like their have been two instances where my headunit changed from one source to another by itself.

not sure if maybe i am hitting the source button on my steering wheel by accident since i have the steering wheels controls hooked up...

thoughts?


----------



## oldschoolsq

pontiacbird said:


> anybody using 9887 into an H701?? i'm considering this as a stealthier alternative to the w200/205 combo....does the crummy noise floor i've read common to the H701 plague the AI-net connection??



I called Alpine tech support & they said that the CDA-9887 will not control the H701  Anybody know if it will or wont


----------



## Babs

Pretty sure the CDA units will not control the H701.. They will send analog to the H701, via AiNet, as typical Alpine units without fiberoptic output, but you must use the RUX-C701 controller... which takes up another din spot.










So you'd have what looks like two head units, and you'd be feeding the H701 an analog signal, which is not optimum. And still have as much money spent than just going DVD optical into the H701.

Your alternative would be running any of the touch-screen DVD head units, such as the W205, sending your audio signal to H701 via fiberoptic digital (best fidelity), and those units I believe will control the H701 without need for the RUX controller. Since the forester has a 2-din slot, the W205 would be a very very nice setup.. And you'd have competition quality sound feeding your amps.. This is the choice for a bunch of IASCA competitors including one I work with.. I've heard it... Outstanding sound quality.


----------



## dawgdan

Babs said:


> the RUX-C701 controller... which takes up another din spot.


Not necessarily. You can mount the RUX like that, but given that's only like 3/4" deep or so, you can also mount it remotely in a glovebox or armrest. 

If I'm not mistaken, you can also disconnect the RUX from the H701 and it will save all settings from the RUX. Set it and forget it.


----------



## oneiztoomany

bump!

has anyone had issues with their 9887 switching source on its own? seems like their have been two instances where my headunit changed from one source to another by itself.

not sure if maybe i am hitting the source button on my steering wheel by accident since i have the steering wheels controls hooked up...

thoughts?


----------



## Babs

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you're right... I still would much more prefer the optic signal though.


----------



## MuTT

oneiztoomany said:


> bump!
> 
> has anyone had issues with their 9887 switching source on its own? seems like their have been two instances where my headunit changed from one source to another by itself.
> 
> not sure if maybe i am hitting the source button on my steering wheel by accident since i have the steering wheels controls hooked up...
> 
> thoughts?


about two months in my very stiff riding car (without steering controls) have not had this happen at all....


----------



## oneiztoomany

for peeps with this HU who are running a passive setup. what do you have your EQ set at?


----------



## skylar112

oneiztoomany said:


> for peeps with this HU who are running a passive setup. what do you have your EQ set at?



pretty flat, at 0 however its car, speaker and power dependent.


----------



## oneiztoomany

skylar112 said:


> pretty flat, at 0 however its car, speaker and power dependent.


i'm new to the whole sq scene and sometimes i can't tell if what i am hearing is flaws in the recording that sound bad or the system needs to be tuned differently.

are one of the downsides to having a high quality system that poorly recorded songs actually sound worse?


----------



## fastfreddy7

yes, I ve been slowly trying to replace my 70gb music collection with .flac files or lossless stuff. Low bit rate stuff just doesnt sound as good now it seems, and all I use is my ipod. my mids are pretty cheap, so I cant even imagine how it ll be when I get some nice mids in.


----------



## Gmack

Can you switch phase on the mids & tweets when in 3 way mode? 

I quickly read thru the manual and did not see an answer to this question. I know the sub is possible, but it would be cool if it was capable of mids & tweets as well. 

gARY


----------



## MuTT

Gmack said:


> Can you switch phase on the mids & tweets when in 3 way mode?
> 
> I quickly read thru the manual and did not see an answer to this question. I know the sub is possible, but it would be cool if it was capable of mids & tweets as well.
> 
> gARY


not that i know of.


----------



## blacklabel

gotta question............with the 9887. can you now change the volume while in the settings menu? i know when i ran the 9855, you couldn't and that erck'd me


----------



## skylar112

chasm said:


> gotta question............with the 9887. can you now change the volume while in the settings menu? i know when i ran the 9855, you couldn't and that erck'd me


still, no.


----------



## blacklabel

damn.........that makes me hold onto my 880 a lil bit longer


----------



## skylar112

chasm said:


> damn.........that makes me hold onto my 880 a lil bit longer



I miss that about the 880, but there are many more things that I don't miss with the 880. Like when I hit a pothole the face would wiggle, and the incredibly slooooow ipod interface is slow torture.


----------



## chadillac3

skylar112 said:


> I miss that about the 880, but there are many more things that I don't miss with the 880. Like when I hit a pothole the face would wiggle, and the incredibly slooooow ipod interface is slow torture.


Don't you dare talk **** about the greatest $300 on eBay new deck ever!


----------



## oneiztoomany

whats the difference between parametric and graphic equalization? yes i am a total newb but i'm trying to learn!


----------



## Babs

oneiztoomany said:


> whats the difference between parametric and graphic equalization? yes i am a total newb but i'm trying to learn!


That's ok... we all learned from someone. I'm still a complete newb myself compared to most these guys. 

Graphic eq's typically have a "pin-point" filtering of +/- so many db's at set frequencies throughout a bandwidth or full audio spectrum. Works nice if there's enough filters, such as a 1/3 octave graphic that has essentially enough to be close enough to each other to trick.

A parametric has not only level +/- but also you can shift the frequency within a range to nail down exactly where you want to filter, and you (sometimes) have a "Q" setting that makes that 'notch' thinner (just at that frequency point) or fatter (like a bell-curve, adjusting an area of frequencies with your selected frequency being the center of the bell-curve. 

So the advantage of parametric, if you have an acoustic peak to correct that's fairly wide, rather than just a sharp single-frequency, once you dial in to where that peak is by selecting freq. you can address it with a wider Q to "get it all" with opposing adjustment.. Goal being (as with all EQ's) to approach a completely flat freq. response.

Actually, check that CD7100 manual.. has a nice visual.

Disclaimer: More than appreciative for someone that actually does know what the hell they're talking about, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Jeff in CO

chasm said:


> gotta question............with the 9887. can you now change the volume while in the settings menu? i know when i ran the 9855, you couldn't and that erck'd me



If I use the steering wheel volume controller, it will kick out of any setting menu. I tried it in both the EQ menu as well as the Dimmer setup menu. In all cases, the volume changed and then kicked back out to the normal mode.


----------



## oneiztoomany

Jeff in CO said:


> If I use the steering wheel volume controller, it will kick out of any setting menu. I tried it in both the EQ menu as well as the Dimmer setup menu. In all cases, the volume changed and then kicked back out to the normal mode.


yeah i find that to be very convenient way to jump out when i want to.


----------



## egm220

hi . im new here.

i have a 2007 camry. i wana upgrade the audio. should i go for the w205 then the h701... or should i just get the 9887. single din, wont it look bad? i have seen pics on the net with the w205, double din, doesnt look nice either. im not into videos, i just want sq. i used to have a 7998.

i cant seem to find the h650 too... would the 9887 sound better than hooking up the h650?

thanks


----------



## Babs

egm220 said:


> would the 9887 sound better than hooking up the h650?
> 
> thanks


Welcome... Excellent question and one I'd love to know the answer to as well.. I'd love to hear opinions from well-tuned comparisons with Imprint. 

CDA-9887 (Imprint) vs. PXE-H650 (Imprint) + OEM

I'd bet either would sound great.

You mentioned the 701.. 
If you have the budget, that's an excellent processor.
There are aftermarket dash kits to get these head units in your car I think.. But if that's a concern, I'd just go PXE-H650 and run with it. Another pro... When you ditch the camry, you can take the pxe with you.


----------



## egm220

excellent point babs.... there seems to be a review here of the h650 here... il look it up...

thanks...


wont it look odd? single din on the huge face of the camry dash for the radio..




im just not convinced on the sq of the 2 din heads.... and i like the rotary knob...


thanks babs


----------



## Babs

Just for info on the camry dash... 1 or 2 din dash kit is available.  

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?showAll=Y&g=112200&i=142TA2058B&tp=3121


----------



## Babs

egm220 said:


> im just not convinced on the sq of the 2 din heads.... and i like the rotary knob...


Unfortunately, among the standard plug in aftermarket head units, there are NO "SQ-style" head units in a 2-din setup (in the US anyway)... They are primarily DVD setups.. Fortunately there is the H701 for connection (fiber-optic) to compatible DVD's such as the 205 and it is a rockin' processor.

The H650 I think is an attempt to provide some level of the H701 to those that can't or don't want to pull out the OEM to pop in a 205 or similar DVD head unit.

So the market is shifting from 1 and 2 din head units with SQ processing built in, to external processors with some kind of analog in's (line-level or speaker-level) with OEM integration capability (ability to fix the $#%#[email protected] eq'd signal from OEM head units), or the H701 proprietary optical input for an alpine DVD (though it does have RCA ins.. eh :/ ), all for purpose of feeding outboard amps.


----------



## egm220

thanks again babs... great help

ive decided against the 2 din...

my choices now are 
1. ida x001 plus pxa h701
2. cda 7998

is the first choice really better? enough to justify the extra cash? is the 9887 that bad on ipod searches? i like how the x001 looks on the dash..

thanks again babs...


how abt amps and speaker?


----------



## fastfreddy7

I would go with the 9887. I ve got one and love it. The sound quality of it will be 10 times better than the x001. Also, the 9887 has a full speed ipod connection, it is anything but slow. I notice that every once in a while, it might hang slightly, but then again that may be because my 80gig is almost full


----------



## egm220

thanks freddy for the input.

i still havent decided... 

ida x001 or 9887

pros of going the 9887 route... cost.. cd player.. all digital processing inside without going to another separate processor... audyssey

cons of 9887... ipod has to go thru ipod dac... doesnt look as nice as the x001...

pros of ida x001 h701 combo... all digital input(ipod to ida without dac from ipod... ) i dont have a 5th gen ipod thou.... 4th gen only... looks great on a 2 din dash... awesome tuning from the h701....

cons ...cost... output from ida to h701 is not optical(uses ainet) .... no cd player...





to make things worst for myself.... im even contemplating on getting the premier 790bt..... haha


thanks again guys


----------



## oneiztoomany

does everyone elses 9887 make a pop sound when you push in the volume button to access sub balance/fade controls?


----------



## X Ray

Does the 9887 have a remote?


----------



## oldschoolsq

X Ray said:


> Does the 9887 have a remote?


*YES *


----------



## kun.gaara

fastfreddy7 said:


> Most of the features are the same, and no, there is no independent control over bass and treble, you can only do it through the EQ. I would say the best reason to go with the 9887 is that it will be brand new, and you will have a warranty. Side note, even though you don't need the ipod functionality, I also agree that its ipod interface is awesome, the only thing I wish is that you could search via letter, instead of percentages.


7998 is a dead head right? will that make any difference against the powered 9887 in terms of performance?


----------



## oldschoolsq

kun.gaara said:


> 7998 is a dead head right? will that make any difference against the powered 9887 in terms of performance?


The 9887 has the option to turn the internal amplifer off .


----------



## kun.gaara

oldschoolsq said:


> The 9887 has the option to turn the internal amplifer off .


thanks for the reply sir.

Is the ipod direct connector the same connection point <Aux-in> for other external device <ie, a dvd receiver, etc>? do i need to buy a separate KCA-410C for this purpose?

what about connecting thumb/usb drives instead of ipods, how to go about it?


----------



## oldschoolsq

kun.gaara said:


> thanks for the reply sir.
> 
> Is the ipod direct connector the same connection point <Aux-in> for other external device <ie, a dvd receiver, etc>? do i need to buy a separate KCA-410C for this purpose?
> 
> what about connecting thumb/usb drives instead of ipods, how to go about it?



Check out the link of accessories that are available , this should answer your questions.

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Prod...00CDA9887&search=9887&tp=5684&tab=other_items


----------



## kun.gaara

oldschoolsq said:


> Check out the link of accessories that are available , this should answer your questions.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Prod...00CDA9887&search=9887&tp=5684&tab=other_items


thanks sir, just want to confirm if my understanding is right., i've seen this accessories page already.


----------



## kun.gaara

thanks sir, just want to confirm if my understanding is right., i've seen this accessories page already.


----------



## egm220

whats are the difference between the 9887 and 9886? 9886 is cheaper 

thanks


----------



## egm220

what are the differences between the 9887 and 9886? 9886 is cheaper.

thanks 

sorry had to retype.. spelling and grammar error


----------



## 1996blackmax

The CDA-9886 does not have any built in processing like the CDA-9887. You have to step up to the imprint kit to gain those abilities.


----------



## egm220

i see..... and i think the 9886 has usb input...


nice amps


----------



## 1996blackmax

Thanks  

Correct on the USB......the CDA-9887 needs an adapter to do this, but from reading around it's more of a hassle than it's worth as it is not very easy to use.


----------



## rekd0514

Well I found my next HU. I am interested to see how the Imprint actually works. Did anyone get the chance to get it and use it? How were the results?


----------



## 1996blackmax

There's actually a good thread with that info in this section.


I plan on picking up the Imprint kit pretty soon....


----------



## rekd0514

Wow how did I not see that? haha 

So I guess it really isn't all it was thought to be. Good, but not as controlable as I thought it would be. hmmm


----------



## placenta

MuTT said:


>


Green! At least something will match my dash..


----------



## placenta

Green illumination! At least something will match my dash..


----------



## placenta

Got the 9887 installed today, looks good even in blue. Havent even begun to look at the settings, as im not running amps yet. One small issue, it seems my SIRIUS tuner (SIR-ALP1) doesnt get as good reception as my Pioneer unit did (SIR-PNR2). I'm pretty sure its not in my head, as it used to be mostly clear driving around down once I left my own street, but now its very spotty. Antenna hasn't moved between installs. Worst case, I will buy that new 2 piece Alpine sat. kit they sell now.


----------



## 328iBMW

How high can you cross it over?


----------



## Sunsibon

Great thread. I ordered the CDA-9887 and the imprint this morning.
Can't wait for it to arrive....


----------



## placenta

Update, loving my 9887. It is surprisingly loud off deck power on my alpine type-s coax. (93db sensitivity). I am moving to type-r coax this week with a PDX 2.150 amp. If it was already loud enough, I can't imagine how it will sound next.


----------



## placenta

Is it BS... that in the Alpine manual it says shutting off the internal amp will improve sound quality? Seems suspicious to me.


----------



## skylar112

placenta said:


> Is it BS... that in the Alpine manual it says shutting off the internal amp will improve sound quality? Seems suspicious to me.


Not sure how noticeable it will be. You shut off the internal amp so the head unit isn't producing unnecessary power through the internal amp, and it could better dedicate its power to the pre outs. Sounds good in theory.


----------



## Babs

Certainly made a difference on the Excelon XXV-01D (I think was the model#)... I noticed something fishy with the output SQ and checked and found the internal amp was not dissabled after it defaulted from a battery disconnect.. 

Re-killing the internal amp made a significant and noticeable improvement. Cleaned up, better definition, etc... That tiny little power supply line was JUST feeding the preamp then, and the processing and preamp really seemed to like it. That was actually quite a nice head unit.. I wish Kenwood would unleash a basic SQ active-crossover, full-processing offering without all the junk. That unit had tremendous DAC's.


----------



## grampi

If for no other reason, I'd turn off the internal amp so the unit runs cooler.


----------



## viper0419

i want to add a steering wheel remote control to the 9887. how do i do it?
my car currently does not have steering remote control. is there an after-market one?


----------



## crisis

Hi All! I'm new to this forum, so be patient with me 
I recently purchased the CDA-9887 with the MRP-F600 Amplifier, & for speakers I went with Alpine's SPR-17S in the front doors, & SPR-17C in the rear doors. I don't have any subs.

Can anyone tell me what is the correct way to setup the 2.2ch (3way) / 4.2ch (F/R Sub-W) Switch?

I also ordered a copy of the KTX-100EQ for tuning this beast, as I have tried to do it manually, with poor results. Crutchfeilds will allow you to use it & return it at a cost of $50.00.

Has anyone written a dummy's guide to help in setup of this HU?

Thanx in Advance!


----------



## placenta

crisis said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the correct way to setup the 2.2ch (3way) / 4.2ch (F/R Sub-W) Switch?




4.2ch (F/R Sub-W)


----------



## crisis

placenta said:


> 4.2ch (F/R Sub-W)


Is that because you retain control of the Fader?


----------



## placenta

crisis said:


> Is that because you retain control of the Fader?


no. its because you dont need a bandpass crossover for a midrange driver.


----------



## crisis

placenta said:


> no. its because you dont need a bandpass crossover for a midrange driver.


Thanx!


----------



## cgarnes

I gotta say after reading this review and replies I am humbled by the knowledge. I hope to continue learning more even though I think I already know everything. 
Great to know you can get this kind of feedback from guys these days. 

Thanks a Lot.


----------



## kaigoss69

Thanks, I've also learned a lot about this head unit.


----------



## arigato

Still can't get the idea of 3-way configuration in case I have passive x-overs at front. 

I have just 2-channels amplifier connected to Front RCA outputs from HU, then goes passive filters box that separates mids and highs to DLS R6A (pairs of mid and tweeter).

Is this wrong? Would Imprint work correctly then?

Or I should add rear speakers (powered by HU internal amp) and switch the system to 4.2-way configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## junebug

3-way is an active crossover set-up. You are currently running passive crossovers. 

In active, you take your passive crossovers out and run each and every speaker to an independent channel on an amplifier. Each RCA would be dedicated to one of those channels. So, for a 3-way you would require 6 channels of amplification (or 5 if you run mono sub amp).


----------



## arigato

junebug said:


> 3-way is an active crossover set-up. You are currently running passive crossovers.
> 
> In active, you take your passive crossovers out and run each and every speaker to an independent channel on an amplifier. Each RCA would be dedicated to one of those channels. So, for a 3-way you would require 6 channels of amplification (or 5 if you run mono sub amp).


Right, got it. Thank you.


----------



## ZoNtO

So instead of making a new thread, I thought I would ask here:

I'm running a 2 way passive component set up front in my 2000 Civic, mids in doors and tweets in sail panels. When I take my time alignment measurement for the fronts, should I measure from the mids, tweets, or in the middle or something?


----------



## BKJT05

Got my 9887 today and installed! Im kinda a rookie when it comes to adjusting everything, but im going to figure it out! Sounds alot better then the pioneer it replaced!


----------



## veloze

ZoNtO said:


> So instead of making a new thread, I thought I would ask here:
> 
> I'm running a 2 way passive component set up front in my 2000 Civic, mids in doors and tweets in sail panels. When I take my time alignment measurement for the fronts, should I measure from the mids, tweets, or in the middle or something?


I would say you measure from the TW because of the high frequency they reproduce, plus they the are closest to your ears according to your setup.


----------



## ghart999

Hi all. I currently have the 7998 which I am very happy with. How would you rate the SQ between he 9887 and the 7998? Also at first glance it seems the 9887 has the same features the older Bass Engine Pro has. Would this be correct?

I am running 3-way active, so I need HP LP and Bandpass. Thanks all.

Gregg


----------



## pontiacbird

veloze said:


> I would say you measure from the TW because of the high frequency they reproduce, plus they the are closest to your ears according to your setup.


to me, i don't think it really matters...in my experience with the Alpine, my measurements gave me a good ballpark to start with....then once i got the T/A dialed, some balancing between the front speakers,(decrease in drivers side speaker volume) centered the image....

plus with the minimum adjustment of 3.4 cm increments, you do not get exteremely precise adjustments...


----------



## banion

if you check the bands that are EQ'd for you on the 512 point calibration, you will see more stable curves, aka: more natural music. The audio calibration is done by a professional usually...you take in your unit and have it calibrated. If you buy this deck, it's for the audio calibration function. Otherwise you should've bought a cheaper unit that has all of the other awesome features, but with no audio calibration microphone capabilities. 
The review is awesome....did you run a test with a meter, or by ear?

I'm interested in your speaker choice also. How would you suggest hooking this unit up if you have Polk SRs for fronts, cheapies not set up for an amp for rears, and 2 8" subs hooked up w/Audison amplifiers? 4 channel for tweets/mids. (actually ran as 4-channel, also....within range, and providing no harmonics loss/distortion by not bridging...)and a 1-channel for my subs?

I do have a polk momo 4-channel amp, and I can get power to it....I'm wondering if running it bridged to my back speakers would be a good idea....but then I'd essentially need 4 sets of preamps...??? I could possibly replace my rear channels w/more Polk SR & split/boost the signal?


----------



## ninogui

Hi there,

a quick question regarding time correction, manual settings:

I am now running active 3 way mode from the head unit (in a 2 way speaker front stage, the sub has its own amp), in which the rear rca´s are connected to the tweeters, and the front rca´s to the mid bass/mid range drivers (according to the manual).

- the manual explains the timmings formulae and calculations, etc, but on the unit itself the variables are cm or in.

I yield better sound staging results entering higher cm or in. (at driving position) on the front left tweeter and mid range, then a lower value for the front right ones, the even a lower or 0 value for the sub location.

Is this correct, or should it be the other way around.? and if it is correct, which should be for instance the cm value for the front left tweeter and mid drivers;

*1-* the distance from the front lefts to the subwoofer (the farthest driver in the car) 

*2-* the distance from the front lefts to my ear

*3-* the distance from the front lefts to the subwoofer minus the distance from the front lefts to my ear

strangely enough the best results come from the third option.

would someone care to explain.? its a bit confusing what should i be based upon.



greets


----------



## kaigoss69

The farthest speaker from your head is the one with zero delay. In your case that is the SW. Say the distance between your head and the SW is 100 in and the distance between your head and the front left mid is 30in. Then take 100 in. - 30 in. = 70 in. which is the distance the front left mid is closer to your head than the SW. Now you need to delay the front left mid by that distance so that the sound from your SW and the mid arrive at your head at the same time. You can either convert the inch measurement into cm (multiply by 2.54) or change the units to inches on the head unit in the set-up menu. Now do this for all the other speakers.

I found that the physical measurements not always give you a centered stage. I am sure reflections play a part here. What I did is I isolated each speaker pair and then did the fine tuning by ear. So for example for the tweeters you only play them (unhook the mids and sub) and then play with the settings until you have a centered stage (or the stage is where you like it best). For this you should only have to tweak the settings by a few centimeters at most, otherwise you screwed up one of the measurements. Now do this for the other speakers as well and you're done.


----------



## ninogui

kaigoss69 said:


> The farthest speaker from your head is the one with zero delay. In your case that is the SW. Say the distance between your head and the SW is 100 in and the distance between your head and the front left mid is 30in. Then take 100 in. - 30 in. = 70 in. which is the distance the front left mid is closer to your head than the SW. Now you need to delay the front left mid by that distance so that the sound from your SW and the mid arrive at your head at the same time. You can either convert the inch measurement into cm (multiply by 2.54) or change the units to inches on the head unit in the set-up menu. Now do this for all the other speakers.
> 
> I found that the physical measurements not always give you a centered stage. I am sure reflections play a part here. What I did is I isolated each speaker pair and then did the fine tuning by ear. So for example for the tweeters you only play them (unhook the mids and sub) and then play with the settings until you have a centered stage (or the stage is where you like it best). For this you should only have to tweak the settings by a few centimeters at most, otherwise you screwed up one of the measurements. Now do this for the other speakers as well and you're done.


totally agree.! so my original thought for option 3, summing up then subtracting is correct, and in fact my ears also agree. Also thks for the tip on isolating the speaker groups.. kinda stupid but i didnt think of that before, will only improve.


greets


----------



## burningmind

I've read both this topic and the other topic about the 9887 *with* the Imprint Kit (KTX-100EQ) and have yet to see any one post a definitive answer as to whether in the end this unit is worth it (Sorry if I missed someones post).

So, is it worth it or is it better to just get the 9886 or some other head unit and get a separate sound processor (??) (sorry if that's not the right terminology)?

P.S. My first post


----------



## dvsadvocate

The 9887 is worth every penny.


----------



## Babs

That's a good question as to how the 9887 with processing built in compares to one of the new units (9886) with the external Imprint processor. If I were a betting man, I'd put the money on the 9887 to slightly edge out the win.. But the idea of having active processing from an X100 (lossless ipod or usb) with no moving parts to break is pretty cool.


----------



## dBassHz

How is everyone's 9887 units holding up? Any warranty issues? I am about to purchase one and I was wondering if I should buy the extended warranty (2/4 years).


----------



## What?

egm220 said:


> whats are the difference between the 9887 and 9886? 9886 is cheaper
> 
> thanks


I know this is old but...
9887 has a bigger text display since 9886 has the source picture on the left
5 illumination colors
Bass engine pro (2way/3way crossover selection, EQ, TA)
Blackout does not work in radio mode (does on 9886)
Imprint
USB on 9886
http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/reviews/cda-9887_imprint.pdf

Check out the europe model CDA-9887R. Marketed as 60Wx4 which does not surprise me since the U.S. model seems to have lots of power(underrated?), RDS (on EVERY european Alpine model!), and full green illumination
http://www.alpine-electronics.co.uk/index.php?id=cda-9887r click on the color demo.


328iBMW said:


> How high can you cross it over?


High range crossover setting in 3 way mode is either 1kHz-20kHz -or- 20Hz-20kHz depending upon "USER" setting in 3way mode. 

No need for warranty IMO. I've sold 9 and I bought one on Aug 2nd 2007. No issues from any of them. 
Just a note- The TUA-T500HD is the best tuner I have ever heard. It pulls in stations WAY better than the tuner in the deck plus the HD Radio is great.


----------



## ninogui

dBassHz said:


> How is everyone's 9887 units holding up? Any warranty issues? I am about to purchase one and I was wondering if I should buy the extended warranty (2/4 years).


Hi there,

I have one here (european), running active, and i find it quite a rugged unit, i would say a bit more compared to pioneer (no issues on that, i like pio units too).

Anyway extended warranties is a good thing isn´t it.?

Cant understand two things though, maybe the designers were tripping that day, but not having blackout screen on radio mode is probably just a dev bug, as well as not having an all blue light mode (isn´t all blue alpine´s brand color???)

I would like to know if anyone using subwoofers are running them with sub phase inverted (180) or normal (0), for me 0 always sounds better.?




greets


----------



## What?

ninogui said:


> Hi there,
> Cant understand two things though, maybe the designers were tripping that day, but not having blackout screen on radio mode is probably just a dev bug, as well as not having an all blue light mode (isn´t all blue alpine´s brand color???)


Depends upon how old you are. Older Alpine product was all green for almost 20 years. The U.S.A. model will do all blue and it looks GREAT but I wish it would do all green like the older and european models. 


ninogui said:


> I would like to know if anyone using subwoofers are running them with sub phase inverted (180) or normal (0), for me 0 always sounds better.?


In a few vehicles/systems, it will make a big difference. Choose whichever setting sounds best to you.
http://www.pacparts.com/ <--- order a U.S.A. CDA-9887 face here for all blue.


----------



## alquimista15

Hi, i have a HU alpine 9887 but, can this HU controller the PXA H701 whitout using the RUX-C701 unit?, or i need the rux unit for best control of the PXA H701?

sorry but my english is bad....


----------



## ninogui

What? said:


> Depends upon how old you are. Older Alpine product was all green for almost 20 years. The U.S.A. model will do all blue and it looks GREAT but I wish it would do all green like the older and european models.
> 
> In a few vehicles/systems, it will make a big difference. Choose whichever setting sounds best to you.
> http://www.pacparts.com/ <--- order a U.S.A. CDA-9887 face here for all blue.


gee thks man.!

but unfort it wont surely compensate to order to europe:
SU-10221Z01 DETACHABLE FACE ASSY IN STOCK $131.33 

would probably get here in the likes of 150-200 euro with taxes.. almost half the price of a new unit.

ah... livin in america lololol


thks anyway..! lolol


----------



## Froggy88

Hey all!!!

I love the 9887...such a great HU! 

Now i have a question(s).

I am currently running:
Focal 165vr comps
Focal 33v2 sub
WITH
Focal FP 2.75 amp for fronts
Alpine MRP-M850 amp for sub

Now i have used the imprint eq and to me, it sounds really bad...i can get better sq from the graphic eq.
I didnt run it myself, just the guys at my local audio shop so i dont know what they did.

Nehoo i want to use the 7band eq but i have NO idea what to set them too. Im a total noob when it comes to this, i have tried to fiddle with it but i just cant get it right 

hmm can anyone give me some like 'starting' feqs to test out in my car or something??? :S

Haha cheers


----------



## dvsadvocate

Use the 5 band instead. And since you are using Focals, try to set one of the high frequency centers at 8khz to remove the harshness.


----------



## Froggy88

hmmm ok.

Well i was fiddling around with it but i cant get it right 
Haha i know this will sound noobie coz everycar is diff but what settings would you use for a small car.

Its a nissan pulsar Q sedan.

Cheers!!!


----------



## kaigoss69

Every speaker, every car, every listener is different so there is no specific setting for you. My recommendation would be to go to a local shop and have it professionally tuned or get the imprint unit, which made an unbelievable difference in my car.


----------



## Froggy88

well the reason y i ask is that before i got a sub installed the imprint made a HUGE diff...it sounded awsome.

Now with the sub i notice that the fronts sound alot diffrent. Not as sharp or bright...seems to me as less clarity.
also i think that the imaging is to far to the left.



Can i tune the 9887 parametric eq to sound similar to the imprint???


----------



## Umaronly

Guys
Recently installed a brand spanking new 9887, but found the following quibbles I need help with (and no I did not find the solutions in the manual or by fiddling):
1. FM tuner has 0.2 Mhz increments for tuning, so it allows me to set 106.9 and 107.1 but NOT 107 (which is what I want), and for some reason its not picking up anything on auto tuning in DX search mode...!?
2. I have been trying to somehow use the remote to select the mp3 to play from the folders but the only way it seems possible is when I use the controls on the face place, how can I do this via the remote?
3. I am having a hard time liking the media expander feature, it just seems too harsh (whereas I feel generally people like it much more)...am I doing anything wrong?

Waiting anxiously for the response people!


----------



## placenta

Umaronly said:


> Guys
> Recently installed a brand spanking new 9887, but found the following quibbles I need help with (and no I did not find the solutions in the manual or by fiddling):
> 1. FM tuner has 0.2 Mhz increments for tuning, so it allows me to set 106.9 and 107.1 but NOT 107 (which is what I want), and for some reason its not picking up anything on auto tuning in DX search mode...!?
> 2. I have been trying to somehow use the remote to select the mp3 to play from the folders but the only way it seems possible is when I use the controls on the face place, how can I do this via the remote?
> 3. I am having a hard time liking the media expander feature, it just seems too harsh (whereas I feel generally people like it much more)...am I doing anything wrong?
> 
> Waiting anxiously for the response people!


1. You can't.

2. You can't.

3. Don't use MX, glorified dirty boost.


----------



## Umaronly

Are you telling me you cannot tune these frequencies in this HU? Thats absurd of alpine! and what about the optional big-shot remote with numbers, would that allow to jump to files directly?


----------



## What?

Maybe you need the 9887R for the Euro tuner.


----------



## Umaronly

This is the asian model from singapore. And i am using it in pakistan. Any other ideas?


----------



## bass_lover1

Umaronly said:


> Are you telling me you cannot tune these frequencies in this HU? Thats absurd of alpine! and what about the optional big-shot remote with numbers, would that allow to jump to files directly?


Are you sure you didn't grab an american tuner by accident? Our radio stations are in odd number decimals. Only tuner I've seen allow even number decimals is a home receiver, and it's rather annoying actually cause it moves in half decimal increments. It takes forever to tune into a station.


----------



## Umaronly

Is there a way to change the tuning steps?


----------



## Oliver

Umaronly said:


> Is there a way to change the tuning steps?


Alpine tech would be able to answer that 

Sell it on ebay and buy one for your area


----------



## BlackSapphire

OK guys, you have been a ton of help so far. I just need help getting over the edge here.

I am going to run a 4-way system (3-way front stage with sub).

For reference, L843-3 combo up front, one JL12w6 in the back.

Would it make the most sense to get the CDA-9887 and make due with the 3 way ability by adding a passive crossover on the mid/tweets or should I add the H701 processor that will give me the additional processing ability I would need to do all 7 channels (T/A and EQ on all channels). Since the mid is in the kick and the tweeter is in the a-pillar, I'd hate losing TA adjustability between them. Hopefully that ramble made sense and someone will straighten me out.

Thoughts?


----------



## dBassHz

Shameless plug.... I have one for sale... PM me your offers.


----------



## Tieftoener

Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts - one of very few useful reviews out there. I used to have a CD8443... and a good friend of mine does still. I sold mine because I could not stand the background hiss. He has it too, but it doesn't seem to bother him nearly as much. I actually went back to a very old school Eclipse deck (can't remember model right now) that has far better SQ - no features, but good sound. I've been looking at the 9887 for a while now, and this is even more support for going for it.

Do you have an iPod? Could you post any thoughts on the interface with that? I really appreciate it...


----------



## HNaga

Tieftoener said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts - one of very few useful reviews out there. I used to have a CD8443... and a good friend of mine does still. I sold mine because I could not stand the background hiss. He has it too, but it doesn't seem to bother him nearly as much. I actually went back to a very old school Eclipse deck (can't remember model right now) that has far better SQ - no features, but good sound. I've been looking at the 9887 for a while now, and this is even more support for going for it.
> 
> Do you have an iPod? Could you post any thoughts on the interface with that? I really appreciate it...


I have CDA-9887 , Ipod and KCE-422i , what do you need to know?


----------



## flogger11

dvsadvocate said:


> The 9887 is worth every penny.



X2 X2


----------



## deadassassin25

buddy of mine just picked one of these up for 60 bucks only drawback seems the volume switch has some issues in the faceplate,hes got it apart and should have it like new in a few days,he chose this deck after trying my older 9856,i would have to agree on the color,if they had a black option that would be cake..


----------



## oneiztoomany

deadassassin25 said:


> buddy of mine just picked one of these up for 60 bucks only drawback seems the volume switch has some issues in the faceplate,hes got it apart and should have it like new in a few days,he chose this deck after trying my older 9856,i would have to agree on the color,if they had a black option that would be cake..


does the volume piece get sticky when you try to turn it? mine did that when it was cold. so i had them give me a new faceplate and the problem went away.


----------



## deadassassin25

i dont know,i know when he bought it the guy said the button falls off,so my buddy got it and put the button back on and it hasnt come off since..he loves the deck though good amount of options for just the tweaking you want..im sure if it gives him hell he might replace the face..but i can see him definately trying to take the face apart and fixing it before he does that lol...


----------



## bertholomey

I have had the 9887 installed for over a year now. Very good deck - good sound with iPod and CD - great iPod interface - fairly easy to navigate - good display that can be read in about 90% of conditions.

I have tuned with Imprint (bad experiences at local shops - better experience doing it myself - once I install my new sub amp and sub, I'll do it again). I have tuned with the PEQ and GEQ - can't seem to find the magical combination of Crossover point, TA, and EQ to get rid of some harshness that I get on some recordings (voice / guitar). I set a higher crossover point on the mids / tweets to smooth out the response a bit (from 2.5 kHz to 5kHz). And then I set the GEQ completely flat. 

One day I pushed the volume knob until it read defeat on / off - I set it to 'on' and was surprised at the sound. It seemed more dynamic - a little higher volume and more 'presence' in the midrange and highs. I toggled back and forth, checked the GEQ and levels in the crossovers - everything was flat. I called Alpine technical - no help, didn't know what I was talking about (he sent me the new Imprint disc though). A dealer told me that I must have had something else turned on for there to be that kind of difference - that it wasn't truly flat before I turned the defeat 'on' - I checked everything. Has anyone else experienced this? I believe (from the manual) that when defeat is 'on' - the only affect is zeroing the EQ (or Treble / Bass if Imprint is turned on).

BTW - someone asked about the phasing on the sub 0 or 180 - I changed this recently as well - I have been running with the default (0) and not getting very much sub sound into the cab of my 325i. I changed it to 180 and wow - sub sound (I'm running a Dayton HO 10" in a little truck box and about 300 watts on two channels bridged of a Monitor 1 amp temporarily). A couple guys I talked to said they wouldn't have thought it would make such a difference - it is probably more of a car thing - my bimmer / mids needed to have the phase changed to get a little more perceived output.


----------



## ninor

I have Focal 165 K2P 2-way comps in front kick panels running passive off of bridged Alpine PDX 4.150. I have no rear fill.

What setting should I have my 9887 in? 2.2ch (3way) or 4.2ch (F/R/Sub-W)?


----------



## chadok

you should choose 2.2


----------



## bigrig

kaigoss69 said:


> The farthest speaker from your head is the one with zero delay. In your case that is the SW. Say the distance between your head and the SW is 100 in and the distance between your head and the front left mid is 30in. Then take 100 in. - 30 in. = 70 in. which is the distance the front left mid is closer to your head than the SW. Now you need to delay the front left mid by that distance so that the sound from your SW and the mid arrive at your head at the same time. You can either convert the inch measurement into cm (multiply by 2.54) or change the units to inches on the head unit in the set-up menu. Now do this for all the other speakers.
> 
> I found that the physical measurements not always give you a centered stage. I am sure reflections play a part here. What I did is I isolated each speaker pair and then did the fine tuning by ear. So for example for the tweeters you only play them (unhook the mids and sub) and then play with the settings until you have a centered stage (or the stage is where you like it best). For this you should only have to tweak the settings by a few centimeters at most, otherwise you screwed up one of the measurements. Now do this for the other speakers as well and you're done.


Thanks for explaining this. From the manual instructions I thought you just put the distance of each speaker and the HU did all the math for you. But that would be too easy? 

So if the sub is rear facing, should I count the reflection off the trunk and back as the distance?

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## shiftis

bertholomey said:


> One day I pushed the volume knob until it read defeat on / off - I set it to 'on' and was surprised at the sound. It seemed more dynamic - a little higher volume and more 'presence' in the midrange and highs. I toggled back and forth, checked the GEQ and levels in the crossovers - everything was flat. I called Alpine technical - no help, didn't know what I was talking about (he sent me the new Imprint disc though). A dealer told me that I must have had something else turned on for there to be that kind of difference - that it wasn't truly flat before I turned the defeat 'on' - I checked everything. Has anyone else experienced this? I believe (from the manual) that when defeat is 'on' - the only affect is zeroing the EQ (or Treble / Bass if Imprint is turned on).


I have the same problem. MX is off, EQ is zero'd out, and Defeat still sounds drastically different when enabled. No idea why.


----------



## ibanzil

I noticed that too. I have no idea why. Says defeat puts everything back to factory defaut settings. Those settings must not be 0 across the board.


----------



## shiftis

ibanzil said:


> I noticed that too. I have no idea why. Says defeat puts everything back to factory defaut settings. Those settings must not be 0 across the board.




Someone from another forum with a CDA-9855 said he tried it and did not have this issue. Is it just a 9887 thing? If so, does it affect all 9887 users, or just some of us?


----------



## ibanzil

^^^donno but I am definately interested to get an explanation for why defeat sounds different than having all the settings at default. ??puzzling??


----------



## shiftis

ibanzil said:


> ^^^donno but I am definately interested to get an explanation for why defeat sounds different than having all the settings at default. ??puzzling??



yeah, me too


----------



## phish368

ninogui said:


> totally agree.! so my original thought for option 3, summing up then subtracting is correct, and in fact my ears also agree. Also thks for the tip on isolating the speaker groups.. kinda stupid but i didnt think of that before, will only improve.
> 
> 
> greets




What about when you are using your front tweeter and front mid driver passive mode and you want to try doing some time correction on it. Of course since both the tweeter and driver are on the same line you cant 100% time correct it but where should the distance be taken from? The tweeter? the driver? or pick a spot that is in the middle of both of them and then measure?


----------



## I800C0LLECT

phish368 said:


> What about when you are using your front tweeter and front mid driver passive mode and you want to try doing some time correction on it. Of course since both the tweeter and driver are on the same line you cant 100% time correct it but where should the distance be taken from? The tweeter? the driver? or pick a spot that is in the middle of both of them and then measure?



I believe theory says that as long as your tweeter and mid are within 6" you treat them as one speaker. At that point I would probably choose top or center of the mid for your measured point.

Attenuation affects tweeter much more than T/A because of the frequency lengths. T/A has a better effect on your mid-range.


----------



## phish368

Thanks 800Collect! What happens if the tweeter and mid are not within 6 inches? 

oh and I have another question:

The 9887 manual/specs states that it has a pre output voltage (Before Clipping) of 4volts.

I have a JL Audio 250/1 amp for my sub. The manual states that when you are feeding 4v pre-outs into the amp, the input should be set to 'high'. The problem I'm having is with the Alpine sub setting set to 15 (0 lowest - 15 highest), i have to turn the gain knob on the amp almost all the way up.

Since I have to turn the gain knob almost all the way up, would I be better selecting the input on the amp to 'low' and then lowering the gain knob down to level match?


----------



## briansound8

how much does 1 of these cost?? And also can I run it oof of my stock head unit will it sound alot better worth it??


----------



## I800C0LLECT

phish368 said:


> Thanks 800Collect! What happens if the tweeter and mid are not within 6 inches?
> 
> oh and I have another question:
> 
> The 9887 manual/specs states that it has a pre output voltage (Before Clipping) of 4volts.
> 
> I have a JL Audio 250/1 amp for my sub. The manual states that when you are feeding 4v pre-outs into the amp, the input should be set to 'high'. The problem I'm having is with the Alpine sub setting set to 15 (0 lowest - 15 highest), i have to turn the gain knob on the amp almost all the way up.
> 
> Since I have to turn the gain knob almost all the way up, would I be better selecting the input on the amp to 'low' and then lowering the gain knob down to level match?


Sorry, didn't realize you had a question...

Set your gains with the "sub knob" set to the middle. The problem is that some songs are recording with an exaggeration in sub frequencies while others may not have enough for your installation.


----------



## cardsfan_365

Great review, I hope it's still relevant as I plan on buying one!


----------



## ExtremeAcres

cardsfan_365 said:


> Great review, I hope it's still relevant as I plan on buying one!


Dude...I think it's still really relevant...

I just got this HU a couple weeks ago... and Im a Noob and I was on a budget...(and yeah ...it might not be the absolute best HU out there available for SQ) 
BUT ....For regular people OR Noobs who want to be audiofiles..OR audiophiles who are on a strict budget... This HU is awesome ! ...it has exceeded ALL my expectations for a HU that was $270 shipped to my door.

It sounded great right out of the box... and just in the past few nites ive been learning a little about how to tune it (messing with the active crossovers and Time alignment ) The More i learn about tuning it ...the better it sounds !!! ...It was SO FRIKKIN COOL to close my eyes last night while fooling with time alignment... and hear the imaging moving back and forth right in front of me ....till i could decide and choose what was the best setting ....and sure enough the Distances i chose were pretty darn close to what actual physical measurements would have called for on the T/A setting.

Im just so tickled with this HU...and Im having a blast learning more and more about audio sound . i just think you cant go wrong for the money


----------



## Rainbow

I have the 9887 and the KCE-422i conected to ipod touch 2g 8g, and the ipod refusing to charge, how do i solve this?


----------



## Luca_Bratzi

Rainbow said:


> I have the 9887 and the KCE-422i conected to ipod touch 2g 8g, and the ipod refusing to charge, how do i solve this?


Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCX-422TR


----------



## astrochex

Luca_Bratzi said:


> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCX-422TR


But shouldn't it already be charging with the 422i?

The Alpine website says "You have control right from the head unit at full speed. Enhanced features include faster data transmission for quick and easy file navigation, as well as full-tag artist, album, song, genre, podcast, and composer information displayed directly on the head unit, *all while charging the iPod battery* (available on the CDE-9870, CDE-9873, CDE-9881, CDA-9883, CDA-9885, CDA-9887, iDA-X001, IVA-D105, IVA-W205). Alpine’s exclusive Percentage Search allow you to toggle quickly through your Playlist, Arist, or Album on your iPod. Use "Mix All" to shuffle your music. Alpine Full Speed connectivity offers an improved integrated solution that supercharges your music!" Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCE-422i

There are some further notations about the ipod version and software load, but that refers to actual use of the cable not charging.


----------



## ibanzil

I was just at a local shop and asked why the 9887 wasn't up on the wall anymore. Was told that it's being discontinued and will have a replacement mid summer of 2010.


----------



## chad

ibanzil said:


> I was just at a local shop and asked why the 9887 wasn't up on the wall anymore. Was told that it's being discontinued and will have a replacement mid summer of 2010.


SWEET another thing to buy when they close it out!


----------



## ibanzil

^^^He offered me the last one for $275 but I've had one. Great player. I would snatch another if I needed. No complaints.


----------



## 03blueSI

astrochex said:


> But shouldn't it already be charging with the 422i?
> 
> The Alpine website says "You have control right from the head unit at full speed. Enhanced features include faster data transmission for quick and easy file navigation, as well as full-tag artist, album, song, genre, podcast, and composer information displayed directly on the head unit, *all while charging the iPod battery* (available on the CDE-9870, CDE-9873, CDE-9881, CDA-9883, CDA-9885, CDA-9887, iDA-X001, IVA-D105, IVA-W205). Alpine’s exclusive Percentage Search allow you to toggle quickly through your Playlist, Arist, or Album on your iPod. Use "Mix All" to shuffle your music. Alpine Full Speed connectivity offers an improved integrated solution that supercharges your music!" Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCE-422i
> 
> There are some further notations about the ipod version and software load, but that refers to actual use of the cable not charging.



It charges over the firewire pins still. The iPhone and iPod touch charge only over the USB pins. I have an adapter, not by Alpine, to charge my iPhone using an older iPod connection.


----------



## Luca_Bratzi

astrochex said:


> But shouldn't it already be charging with the 422i?
> 
> The Alpine website says "You have control right from the head unit at full speed. Enhanced features include faster data transmission for quick and easy file navigation, as well as full-tag artist, album, song, genre, podcast, and composer information displayed directly on the head unit, *all while charging the iPod battery* (available on the CDE-9870, CDE-9873, CDE-9881, CDA-9883, CDA-9885, CDA-9887, iDA-X001, IVA-D105, IVA-W205). Alpine’s exclusive Percentage Search allow you to toggle quickly through your Playlist, Arist, or Album on your iPod. Use "Mix All" to shuffle your music. Alpine Full Speed connectivity offers an improved integrated solution that supercharges your music!" Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCE-422i
> 
> There are some further notations about the ipod version and software load, but that refers to actual use of the cable not charging.


I would guess Alpine designed the pinouts on the 422i based upon Ipod versions before the changed Touch2G and the Nano4G nano versions. See above answer.


----------



## pjhabit

Anyone know when the pre-outs & internal amp start to clip on this thing?


----------



## UCF52

pjhabit said:


> Anyone know when the pre-outs & internal amp start to clip on this thing?


I believe it's pretty high (like 29/30). I read that (I think) a long time ago though... memory may not be up to par.


----------



## chad

As long as you do no boosting in the EQ section it does not clip at wide open, it will not clip even with moderate boosting.

Said clipping is NEVER severe as the alpine limits it's overall output across the board to limit clipping, it's so slight I doubt you will hear it.


----------



## Gill

TA is not simple on this unit.I am using two way comps up front(Passive)Tweeter on dash, mid in doors and a sub.I have selected the 4.2channel, Is this the right option to select, other one is 2.2 channel.
Now coming to TA, I am not able to correlate the example posted in manual to the data given in the sheet.they calculate in m/s where as the table is in Inches/Cm.
This the sequence mentioned in the maual to do TA in 4.2channel.
L-F (Initial setting) R-F L-R R-R L-SW R-SW L-F
(Front-L) (Front-R) (Rear-L) (Rear-R) (Front-L)

How can I delay the right hand side tweeter and mid(Driver seat in on right hand side).Let's say Sub is the farthest speaker, delayed the right taking their respective distance,then How should i delay the tweet?First fight is to bring the Image into center, How should I align the right hand side to left hand side?
If the distance of sub is 32inc and Mid is 8 inches, then should I just dial in 24inches?Is this the way to do it?
I am confussed?


----------



## chad

Measure all the distances from the drivers dust-domes to your head and report back.

The TA really IS simple.

Also keep in mind that this is the REVIEW not instruction thread.


----------



## Gill

There is another thread going on for TA on 9887, will post the distance of speakers there.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/72758-simple-time-alignment-question.html
Sorry for posting in wrong thread!


----------



## LowDown

Another happy 9887 owner. I installed it in my wife's Honda CRV; kept the stock door speakers but added a Hifonics BXi 1210D and a 12" Kicker solo baric. Everything sounds great after adjusting the crossover and Parametric EQ. I'm looking forward to being able to adjust the sound stage as well possibly picking up the Imprint package.


----------



## cgw

ibanzil said:


> I was just at a local shop and asked why the 9887 wasn't up on the wall anymore. Was told that it's being discontinued and will have a replacement mid summer of 2010.


Do you have any more details on the replacement?


----------



## ibanzil

I saw some new stuff coming out but didn't really see a direct replacement for the 9887. Some type of double din with decent specs but seemed like you had to add the imprint processor to get to some 9887 capabilities. I haven't looked very much but hopefully alpine doesn't just axe the idea of a top notch model in their lineup.


----------



## cgw

Is it the cda-117?

On the Alpine website it costs 50 bucks less than the 9887.


----------



## ibanzil

I didn't search for the full specs but the 9887 still kicks
it's ass. It seems like it's basically a 9886 with bluetooth built in and 4 volt preouts. I need to pick me up another NIB 9887 before they are forever gone only to resurface on eBay.


----------



## mgoblue1

ibanzil said:


> I didn't search for the full specs but the 9887 still kicks
> it's ass. It seems like it's basically a 9886 with bluetooth built in and 4 volt preouts. I need to pick me up another NIB 9887 before they are forever gone only to resurface on eBay.


I agree , I wont be ditching my 9887 anytime soon, not that it has anything to do with sq , but the new model only has the blue and red color settings. the green on the 9887 matches my ford color set up amd reminds me of alpine in the past.


----------



## zpaguy

No more 9887? So sad, solid deck...


----------



## astrochex

Luca_Bratzi said:


> I would guess Alpine designed the pinouts on the 422i based upon Ipod versions before the changed Touch2G and the Nano4G nano versions. See above answer.


You guys were correct, danke.


----------



## chad

astrochex said:


> You guys were correct, danke.


I believe the pin outs remained the same, apple now requires a higher charging voltage I believe.


----------



## ibanzil

^^^^Lower. My iPhone 1st gen used to charge off of the 12v from the 9887. The 3g and 3gs iPhone only supports 5v (USB). I think that's why most "works with iPod/iPhone) headunits that support charging run a wire into the USB. My kenwood x991 makes me use the USB to charge/control with a saperate wire carrying the audio.


----------



## zpaguy

Bye bye 9887, hello DEX-P99RS asap for me!!!


----------



## audio MD

zpaguy said:


> Bye bye 9887, hello DEX-P99RS asap for me!!!


How much do you want for your 9887??


----------



## jstrat

why do you not use the macintosh anymore, did you just want more features ?


----------



## Maglite

Considering the 880PRS but the 9887 sure looks nice. 

Guy at work is selling his 9887 for just under $200.


----------



## StealthHunter

I could really do with a 9887 replacement. Or a CDA-117Ri, but sadly we don't get those in North America.


----------



## Gill

Does 9887 fully supports 6gen Ipod classic 160gb? Primarily the concern is with charging of Ipod once connected via KCE-422I to HU.


----------



## davidc1

WTB: Alpine CDA-9887


----------

